# Will i be termed for this?



## VMGqueen (Jun 15, 2021)

Time clock violation?
So I got spoken to today about signing a punch correction for 10am, but was informed I was seen looking/standing at the time clock at 10:07am. The punch correction was already pre-filled out for me. So without thinking I signed it since it was like several days later. I was told that I usually tend to clock in at 3 to 5 minutes after my start time and it was unusual for the 10:00 sharp punch correction causing me to be "red flagged". I was told it was serious and that it could be considered time clock fraud and that it could include termination. So I asked if I would be termed for this and the response was they didn't think so based on my response to the ''seek and understand" we had as long as it didn't happen again since it seemed as though it wasn't intentional but they needed to send my response to Hrbp for final word. I let it be known that I was very concerned about being termed for this and was told if they hear back today they will let me know asap of the course of action. They also suggested it could be a counseling or PDD or possible write up. They know I have the day off tomorrow and was seemingly trying to reassure me by letting me know as soon as possible so I won't be stresses out. Well the day ended and haven't heard anything and I think my SD is off on Thursday so I guess I won't find out till Friday?  My question is can i be termed for this? It has never happened before. Should I be worried? I can handle any other kind of write up or whatever I just don't want to lose my job. Help!!


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 15, 2021)

I HAVE seen TM & TL termed for time clock fraud.  However, not with a first offense.  Not that it COULDN’T happen - there are times and situations where ANY infraction could lead to a term if leadership was trying to term or needed to ‘make an example’ of someone to stop a trend.  Typically, a stronger case is made - a paper trail of warnings, coachings, a corrective action before a term.   You SHOULD be fine - but, every situation is unique.   Good that it wasn’t an intentional fraud.   Be careful what you sign  in the future.   
DON’T do it again.
Keep us posted.


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks. You made me feel a bit better. I've been on pins and needles since they called me in the office. I'll let y'all know when I get an answer.


----------

